# Dog very weak, breathing heavy and won't eat. What do i do?



## acoleman12

Over the past few weeks the weight has been walking off my dog although she has been eating two large meals per day. She stopped eating over the weekend so we took her to the vets where the vet suspected she might have lymphoma along with a "very high temperature". She was taken in for a biopsy yesterday and when we brought her home she seemed better, she ate the day after and was drinking plenty. This evening she ate meal but then a couple of hours later brought it all back up again. Now she won't get up and has got very heavy, labored breathing. Does anyone have any ideas on anything i can do to help her?

UPDATE: Unfortunately she passed away at around 5:40 this morning. In some ways I'm happy for her as she was struggling, but i am greatly comforted knowing that she died at home along side the people she loved. 

Although it was hard to watch her fading in front of us, the good times she blessed us with by far outweighed watching her struggling. She will always be missed and never forgotten.

R.I.P


----------



## auspiciousmind

If it was my dog I'd phone the emergency vets.


----------



## canuckjill

Best to phone the vet ASAP


----------



## Shrap

Vet right now if it was me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

acoleman12 said:


> Over the past few weeks the weight has been walking off my dog although she has been eating two large meals per day. She stopped eating over the weekend so we took her to the vets where the vet suspected she might have lymphoma along with a "very high temperature". She was taken in for a biopsy yesterday and when we brought her home she seemed better, she ate the day after and was drinking plenty. This evening she ate meal but then a couple of hours later brought it all back up again. Now she won't get up and has got very heavy, labored breathing. Does anyone have any ideas on anything i can do to help her?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.s. I have tried a solution of maple syrup and water and she took a little bit syringed into her mouth.


Very heavy laboured breathing and being totally flat not wanting to get up isnt good. Whats her gum colour like are her gums very pale of white, if they are thats not a good sign either. If her lyph nodes are up and shes got a high temperature it could even be a bad infection, if she still had a high temperature Im not even sure why he put her under the stress of a GA to be honest assuming he did? She deffinately needs to see a vet I would be phoning emergency vets now to be honest.


----------



## acoleman12

Thanks for all the replies. Got in touch with the out of hours vets, and they say it doesn't look good. I would bring her to the surgery but 1) I don't think she could get into the car; and 2) she doesn't like the vets at the best of times and i would rather her be as relaxed (as possible) at home. We were advised to forget (within reason) the dosage of her painkillers and just instinctively give her enough to make her comfortable.

Again a big thank you for your such immediate replies.


----------



## noushka05

shes suffering and needs to see a vet ASAP! please take her by taxi if you have no transport.


----------



## Malmum

I agree with Nouska. Roll a blanket/sheet under her and 'stretcher' her into the car with help of one or two other people. Laboured breathing is a serious sign and she needs emergency admission to the vets. Failing that have a call out. If the vet thinks she's not going to pull through her suffering will only worsen and she needs to be offered the dignity of a peaceful passing. She could otherwise deteriorate for days and will suffer all the more. 

I know it's hard but you have to consider how uncomfortable she is right now. Hugs. x


----------



## Sled dog hotel

acoleman12 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Got in touch with the out of hours vets, and they say it doesn't look good. I would bring her to the surgery but 1) I don't think she could get into the car; and 2) she doesn't like the vets at the best of times and i would rather her be as relaxed (as possible) at home. We were advised to forget (within reason) the dosage of her painkillers and just instinctively give her enough to make her comfortable.
> 
> Again a big thank you for your such immediate replies.


Seeing a vet could make all the difference, they may not be able to do anything, but if she is suffering and in pain then its not fair to leave her like this. If you dont want to take her in and stress her could the vet not do a house call, mine will. Other then that you can make a make shift stretcher out of a coat or something similar. I couldnt exactly remember how to do it off the top of my head, but found this.

How to Make an Emergency Canine Stretcher | eHow.co.uk


----------



## Ariana1985

I would advise to take the dog to the vets my 12 year old boxer girl done it she didnt eat but also drink if she did dring she drank huge amounys of water .the end she wouldnt stand up and if she did and went for a pee she would fell over -it might be nothing but for us it was last 6 days with her
Im thinking of you and hope everything turn out ok x
I carry my dog in her plastic bed to the vets (im not a strong person but nerves made me pick her up easily


----------



## acoleman12

Thanks for continuing replies.

Unfortunately she passed away this morning at around 5:40. In some ways I'm happy for her as she was struggling, but I'm comforted knowing that she died at home along side the people she loved.

R.I.P.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

acoleman12 said:


> Thanks for continuing replies.
> 
> Unfortunately she passed away this morning at around 5:40. In some ways I'm happy for her as she was struggling, but I'm comforted knowing that she died at home along side the people she loved.
> 
> R.I.P.


So very sorry for your loss, thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## Ariana1985

Im so sorry for your los , your dog is at peace now xxxxx-im sending you hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Thorne

So sorry about your girl, at least she won't be in any pain and passed away at home, rather that than at the vets I tend to think.

Rest in peace xxx


----------



## Malmum

Sorry to read this yet glad she had a peaceful passing in her own home with the people who loved her around. Hugs to you at this sad time, take comfort in knowing she is now at peace and had a wonderful life with you. xx

Run free at the Bridge sweet girl, forever young and free. xx


----------



## Buffy..

my dog is suddenly weak and is breathing heavily... What do I do??


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Buffy.. said:


> my dog is suddenly weak and is breathing heavily... What do I do??


You need to phone the vet if she has collapsed , all vets have to operate an out of hours service, if you phone the normal number it should give you the contact details if thy are now closed. The sooner you can get treatment likely the better. There isn't much we can do or advice we can offer apart from this in an emergency unfortunately.


----------



## Guest

Buffy.. said:


> my dog is suddenly weak and is breathing heavily... What do I do??


Take her to the vet please.


----------



## Little P

Buffy.. said:


> my dog is suddenly weak and is breathing heavily... What do I do??


Any update?


----------



## Rafa

Buffy.. said:


> my dog is suddenly weak and is breathing heavily... What do I do??


Phone your Vet straight away.


----------



## Bobbie

Why has Buffy bought up an old thread?? If you have a problem with your dog we need more info.


----------



## Marino Tilati

I am sorry for the loss. I would have kept myself regularly in contact with vet regarding her behavior after getting back home. And yes you do have an option to dial emergency vet. Anyways, your vet mentioned “lymphoma ”which is a common cancer of lymphocytes. You might be late to diagnose this disease.


----------

